# Track Talk



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thought ya'll might like seeing this old building I made for my other track. Talk about being rough!!! Not sure they had plastic back then, but it did have lights... RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The old Hilltop Motors shop, before the boys really started making the magic happen??? Love it!!! Wouldn't change a thing either! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Amazing how mud and straw could look so good. lol I like it. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

rustic! well done for plywood. the sides do look similar to rough stucco. the advertisements inside and out really sell it. for certain, low budget creation, but well thought out and executed.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Bet there is going to be a fight..... The Boy's are not going to like this shop as well as the big shop.... Hmmm

Rob


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Meant to show the street lights I made also... Took some plastic tubing, done a little bending, then glued the small end shades in place. The bulb covers were some cosmetic end caps I found. Just drilled a wire hole, glued in placed, spray painted, then run my wire. Ink pen barrels would work, just cut off the ends...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That looked really good Randy! 
I would have never thought of painting graham crackers.
Turned out great! Is this an open thread?


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Are you serious, you mean I can race and have a snack, this is America.

Great looking buildings

Boosted


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Not bad, nice square door openings, I don't see any roof leaks. My only question is who drove in the two railroad spikes holding the walls together?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

rodstrguy said:


> Not bad, nice square door openings, I don't see any roof leaks. My only question is who drove in the two railroad spikes holding the walls together?


Railroad spikes??? ... Those are security sensors... RM


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Like the rustic garage with great posters & interior lighting! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Randy,
That's one cool garage. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

........and the light is cool too. :thumbsup:


----------

